# Subsidies for BMW's Mexico plant under fire



## caycep (Jun 9, 2014)

you're missing a lot of pesos....


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

No problem here, I WOULD NEVER buy a BMW made in corrupt, polluted war torn mexico


----------

